# Probably didn't get the job at McDonalds.



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Can you believe that I'm so ****ing useless that I can't even get a job at McDonalds?

I had an interview with both the manger and one of the supervisors (the boss of the manger) sitting across from me questioning me. I tried my best. I was actually calm to the point were I was almost confident. From my point of view I think I did better than I have ever done in any interview. Yet they haven't called  It's 7 pm and they said they would call by 6pm. 



FML. I had my healthcard, I had prior working experience there, I confirmed to them that I would be working there for a long time. I even had a ****ing recommendation from a supervisor at the previous McDonalds I worked for. I might be a ****ing loser but I do my job well, it doesn't matter what job it is. 

I don't understand. The guy was complaining how most of their current workers don't put in enough time and are not dedicated to their job. Yet I'm here with a ****ing recommendation from my previous boss and willing to work 12 hours. 

I know it was my social skills that ****ed me. I just know it. He told me once that I need to be more smiley and less serious, and be really friendly. WTF? It's an interview what does he want me to do? Smile at him and give him a blow job?

Really ****ing suck how people just turn you down for not being extroverted. FML I wasn't extroverted at my previous job yet almost everyone liked me, specially the mangers since I was the only one that did the job well and did it fast. It's their loss. Still pissed though. Makes me feel like ****, even my best extroverted act isn't good enough.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

If they didn't call you back, it's ok to call them. Just say you're following up on the interview.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, if there was just one more person applying for the same position then that already cut your odds in half.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Just received a call  I hope all goes well from here.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

ive applied like 4 times in mcdonalds and never got hired there.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone can not get a job anywhere if the company just don't need any more help, so I'd try to not take things like that personally. I'm glad it sounds like their call was positive though. There's nothing to look down on working fast food so keep your head high.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Got the job, I start tomorrow. ****!


----------



## Fyoeu (Jan 20, 2016)

2Milk said:


> Got the job, I start tomorrow. ****!


Congrats!
The people who work at the McDonald's near me are awful people. I would never apply there, especially since one employee called me an a$Shole for using the bathroom and not buying anything.


----------

